# spawn sacs



## don34 (Sep 5, 2011)

new guy here needing help.
looking for real spawn sacs. i live in olmsted falls. can somone please tell me where to go. i got some from dick's in a jar but i think they are fake. also i see some guys talking about different colors. is this the color of the bags or eggs? sorry guys i am clueless on spawn sacs. this is my first season


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Everyone here will tell you to go see Craig at Erie Outfitters. I'm pretty sure Rodmakers shop has them as well. Typically when color is refered to, it is the color of the netting used to make the spawn sacs. Hope this helps


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

During early season steelhead fishing, you can be just as successful with Jig/Maggot combo. Then when you get a female, you can keep her for the eggs. Then go get yourself some colored mesh netting, some magic string, and tie up fresh eggs.

Or if you feel you have to have eggs, then Craig @ Erie Outfitters will hook you up.


----------



## jfindsfish (Sep 15, 2011)

eire outfitters i hooked up with his coho eggs ... pink


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Me too....craigs eggs are the only eggs I have luck with

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> Me too....craigs eggs are the only eggs I have luck with
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Plus one on craigs eggs good stuff there also agree with KSU on the jig and magg 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

There are lots of places on the internet where you can mail order eggs these days. I have found, and most here will agree, that fresh eggs are the best. I do very little curing anymore and more freezing in day to day quantities and this is working best for me. Good Luck.

Some links: If you don't have anywhere close by the get eggs to start with.
http://www.xtremenorthwest.com/products.htm
http://www.sunrisebait.com/fresh-salmon-eggs
http://www.tillamookbait.com/
http://www.dgbait.net/


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Some great links there to other options. Thanks for sharing! I think the eggs below should be enough for the Canada trip I am making on Thursday..


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

There is also cure that you can buy at Erie Outfitters that will change the color of the egg if you wish...Called BoraxOfire. Very simple to use, and it works.


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Plus 1 as to KSUFlash's last response and also as to Phil's...,,,,(we haven't left yet ?)

Also just wondering if Kings are like bass,, big baits big fish ???? and you can use beads ....if so,,, ya think this will work ?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

KSUFLASH said:


> Some great links there to other options. Thanks for sharing! I think the eggs below should be enough for the Canada trip I am making on Thursday..


Those yellow ones on the top shelf should be productive too!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Haha...well I haven't ever tried the yellow ones on chrome or kings, but they might work...I save the yellow for the golden chrome.

Don I just fell out of my chair laughing!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

KSUFLASH said:


> Some great links there to other options. Thanks for sharing! I think the eggs below should be enough for the Canada trip I am making on Thursday..


That is a true fisherman's fridge....more food for fish than for himself...Only thing you are missing is a case of beer


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Golden1 said:


> Plus 1 as to KSUFlash's last response and also as to Phil's...,,,,(we haven't left yet ?)
> 
> Also just wondering if Kings are like bass,, big baits big fish ???? and you can use beads ....if so,,, ya think this will work ?


Lmao lmao good stufg

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Golden1 said:


> Plus 1 as to KSUFlash's last response and also as to Phil's...,,,,(we haven't left yet ?)
> 
> Also just wondering if Kings are like bass,, big baits big fish ???? and you can use beads ....if so,,, ya think this will work ?


Don, lets market this new product!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mvidec84 (Sep 4, 2009)

There is a small corner store on the corner of Columbia and Cedar Point Road. They sell real spawn sacs, maggots, troutworms, and jigs. The lady that works there is super nice too.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

This is what I meant by "choker sac" in my other thread.....lol



Golden1 said:


> Plus 1 as to KSUFlash's last response and also as to Phil's...,,,,(we haven't left yet ?)
> 
> Also just wondering if Kings are like bass,, big baits big fish ???? and you can use beads ....if so,,, ya think this will work ?


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

What size spawn sac do u guys recommend for fall... Im about to tie some up for the weekend not sure iff I should go large or small new to the erie style.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Spawn sac size for me is determined more based upon clarity and flow of the river, then the time of season. 

Clear water - 4 eggs in the sac
Medium Clarity - 6 eggs in the sac
Low Clarity - choker sac

I try and tie up a variety of sizes in the evening before the trip. A few dozen of this size, a few dozen of that size per say. Then I take a bag of loose cured eggs with me with the tying materials. If need be I will tie up streamside.

-KSU


----------

